# StaffPad Updates



## wcreed51

This morning I found updates for Berlin Woodwinds and VOXOS


----------



## dcoscina

Loving StaffPad.. I worked in DAWs for December using AROOF and Arkhis but as much as I enjoyed their sound, it was much nicer to compose orchestral music in StaffPad. No working hours on a couple lines to perfect... the app does it all for me so I can focus on phrasing, structure, harmony and orchestration.


----------



## wcreed51

Updates posed for Berlin Brass, Percussion and Woodwinds


----------



## jonathanparham

wcreed51 said:


> Updates posed for Berlin Brass, Percussion and Woodwinds


oh good to know. I turned off the automatic updating on my tablets


----------



## wcreed51

Update posted for Berlin Strings


----------



## dcoscina

jonathanparham said:


> oh good to know. I turned off the automatic updating on my tablets


Yeah I prefer to be aware of updates to each sound library and doing the manual updates myself.


----------



## wcreed51

If we didn't do it that way we'd never know!

Happy New Year David!


----------



## jonathanparham

dcoscina said:


> Yeah I prefer to be aware of updates to each sound library and doing the manual updates myself.


yeah. . . I guess the StaffPad apps are like everything else now lol


----------



## foxby

dcoscina said:


> Loving StaffPad.. I worked in DAWs for December using AROOF and Arkhis but as much as I enjoyed their sound, it was much nicer to compose orchestral music in StaffPad. No working hours on a couple lines to perfect... the app does it all for me so I can focus on phrasing, structure, harmony and orchestration.


"No working hours on a couple lines to perfect... the app does it all for me so I can focus on phrasing, structure, harmony and orchestration." 

Great remark ! That is probably one of the best way to describe Staffpad ! 
Happy New Year


----------



## wcreed51

StaffPad Windows updated to 3.4.4


----------



## wcreed51

Another update for Berlin Strings


----------



## Kanter

how do you know this? IOW, are there notifications of any sort anywhere? I just checked in the Microsoft Store that the Berlin Strings are on version 1.0.6., but there is no info as to when that update was implemented. Or are you privy to notifications from the SP guys themselves? Thanks for the heads up, anyway.


----------



## ism

Kanter said:


> how do you know this? IOW, are there notifications of any sort anywhere? I just checked in the Microsoft Store that the Berlin Strings are on version 1.0.6., but there is no info as to when that update was implemented. Or are you privy to notifications from the SP guys themselves? Thanks for the heads up, anyway.


Facebook group says this fixes a bug in the trills


----------



## Kanter

Ah ok. Many thanks for keeping us up to speed here!


----------



## wcreed51

See above. Go to the StaffPad store. Go to the bottom of the page and click "Download & Updates". Turn off automatic updates. then, go there often so see if there's anything new.


----------



## wcreed51

Berlin Strings updated today


----------



## dcoscina

wcreed51 said:


> Berlin Strings updated today


Cool.


----------



## MadLad

I really hope they fixed the transition between legato and staccato passages. That one was driving me nuts lately


----------



## wcreed51

Update posted for Berlin Strings today


----------



## Jett Hitt

wcreed51 said:


> Update posted for Berlin Strings today


In addition to BS, I had updates for SSS, SWW, CinePerc, and CineSolo. These were all small, quick updates except for SWW, which required a full download.


----------



## wcreed51

Small, but nice to see that _something _is happening!


----------



## muratkayi

I notice it's getting a little late for "two more updates this year", I guess...?


----------



## Jett Hitt

muratkayi said:


> I notice it's getting a little late for "two more updates this year", I guess...?


Seems unlikely.


----------



## wcreed51

Anyone been in touch with DWH lately? Seems like a long period of silence.


----------



## dcoscina

I spoke with DWH a few weeks back. The next update is going to be very big (he said it's the biggest since its debut on iOS in early 2020) so it's taking a while. That's all he indicated. 

Sorry I don't know any more than that.


----------



## wcreed51

Thanks David


----------

